# Artest should be tossed from the league



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Chris Mannix writes a great article about what happened tonight and I agree with him wholeheartedly. Your team is a bunch of thugs with no purpose in the league.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/writers/chris_mannix/11/20/pacers.react/index.html

I was sitting on the floor next to the pacers bench. The whole thing was crazy. I've seen many many people get punched but have never heard anything like when "fat guy #2" got hit by O'Neal, it was a very strange sound. I gave out two business cards to cops demanding that they arrest JO but they pretty much blew me off. "Fat guy #2" did nothing but run up after his boy, "fat guy #1" got drilled by Arrest. JO should have left in cuffs from what I saw.

BTW the video dosen't do they whole thing justice, it was crazy.... chairs, beers, fists, comming from everywhere.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

So you were there in support of the rest of the fans there when Artest was laying on the scorers table trying not to get in trouble when a *fan* threw something at him...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Chris Mannix writes a great article about what happened tonight and I agree with him wholeheartedly. Your team is a bunch of thugs with no purpose in the league.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/writers/chris_mannix/11/20/pacers.react/index.html
> ...


Keep dreaming.......


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Chris Mannix writes a great article about what happened tonight and I agree with him wholeheartedly. Your team is a bunch of thugs with no purpose in the league.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/writers/chris_mannix/11/20/pacers.react/index.html
> ...


edit


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Chris Mannix writes a great article about what happened tonight and I agree with him wholeheartedly. Your team is a bunch of thugs with no purpose in the league.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/writers/chris_mannix/11/20/pacers.react/index.html
> ...


If you said so, show your evidence. Don't just running around and spray bull****s! I've seen too much ugly faces from Pistons fans (actually they are not fans anymore, they are idiot hooligans!)
:upset: :upset:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree that Artest's punishment is likely to be severe as is that for Stephen Jackson and maybe even Jermaine O'Neal. But anyone that would even remotely claim that the Fans in Detroit were not the main instigators of this riot are just totally in denial.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

[sarcasm] that was the most unbiased thing ive ever read!!!! [\end sarcasm]


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Your team is a bunch of thugs with no purpose in the league.


Detroit fans are a bunch of wannabe thugs. Your whole team and fans instigated this man. Even ESPN has the pacers back ESPN, that never happens!


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

The fan that threw the first drink instigated it. But Artest instigated more by attacking the fan that didn't throw the drink, what an idiot.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Chris Mannix writes a great article about what happened tonight and I agree with him wholeheartedly. Your team is a bunch of thugs with no purpose in the league.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/writers/chris_mannix/11/20/pacers.react/index.html
> ...


Were you the one who threw the chair??


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

SOMEONES GOTTA HAVE A VIDEO OF THIS. I have no idea wat happened. fell asleep early n didnt watch sports center


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AstheFranchiz2K2</b>!
> SOMEONES GOTTA HAVE A VIDEO OF THIS. I have no idea wat happened. fell asleep early n didnt watch sports center


ESPN news, ESPN.com on ESPN motion


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Chris Mannix writes a great article about what happened tonight and I agree with him wholeheartedly. Your team is a bunch of thugs with no purpose in the league.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/writers/chris_mannix/11/20/pacers.react/index.html
> ...


Why isn't this guy banned yet?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I am surprised he*

is still in the league. What is the league going to do wait until he kills someone.

He should be looking at assault with a deadly weapon.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: I am surprised he*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> is still in the league. What is the league going to do wait until he kills someone.
> 
> He should be looking at assault with a deadly weapon.


He's not going to kill someone. How would you like having cups, popcorn, and beer being thrown at you. Did you see that shot of that guy just poring something out of a bottle on O'neal when they were going into the lockerroom? Did you see another guy throw a huge cup of pepsi at Bender when they were walking into the lockerroom? 
This is why Artest and the other players retaliated. They didn't like having things being thrown at them. What would you have done??


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: Artest should be tossed from the league*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> edit


Nice, bigotted statements against entire city populations. Good move.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: I am surprised he*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> is still in the league. What is the league going to do wait until he kills someone.
> 
> He should be looking at assault with a deadly weapon.


Yeah, hes going to kill people over a basketball game.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Artest should be tossed from the league*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> edited


Someone want to suspend this guy now?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Should he be tossed from the league?......No


Should he retire...yes


He will never get a fair shake in this league ever again.....Everything he does will always be his fault......he has surpassed Rodman and Laimbeer as the most hated players of all time....


That is what kind of bugs me.....When Artest does pretty much what the Pistons did in the early 90's they get all upset.....the Pistons were the ultimate cheap shot artists in the 90's....now they get upset about one hard foul? C'mon....did everytime Laimbeer took a shot at someone did an all out brawl break out?.....But now it is terrible because Artest does it


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Midnight_Marauder</b>!
> Should he be tossed from the league?......No
> 
> 
> ...


I don't necessarily agree with that. No one did anything worse than what Sprewell did. People forgave him and he recovered fine.


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

throwing a can at someone is just as much an assault as punching someone. With that in mind, it was self defense.

Is artest suppose to just sit back and let him be made a mockery of by the people in detroit...especially when he tried to avoid an alterication with ben wallace? Screw that ****

Pretty much every team in the nba are thugs...the Pistons are the only one who advertise to be thugs...and likewise they bring in fans who are thugs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Chris Mannix writes a great article about what happened tonight and I agree with him wholeheartedly. Your team is a bunch of thugs with no purpose in the league.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/writers/chris_mannix/11/20/pacers.react/index.html
> ...


Wow, yet another ignorant Pistons fan who is blaming the Pacers. 

If you're going to generalize the Pacers as thugs, then you are in some big trouble, because BEN WALLACE started the fight on the court and the Pistons fans started it in the crowd.

So I'll just say that the Pistons and their fans are all a bunch of punk-*** thugs.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Artest should be tossed from the league*



> Originally posted by <b>pacersrule03</b>!
> 
> 
> Detroit fans are a bunch of wannabe thugs. Your whole team and fans instigated this man. Even ESPN has the pacers back ESPN, that never happens!


Wannabe thugs? So now people at a game in one of the richest counties in the world are wannabe thugs? Hmmmmm that makes sense. Even ESPN backed the pacers? No ****, ESPN is in bed with the NBA. You have kenny anderson talking all kinds of **** when just a few years ago he was sitting in the stands in street clothes and he ran onto the court trying to fight a player.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Artest should be tossed from the league*



> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Why isn't this guy banned yet?


I should banned for stating what I witnessed? That makes sense buddy. You should be banned for backing criminal that play basketball. Artest is going to go into bankruptcy from the lawsuits he will receive after beating fans that had nothing to do with any of this.


----------



## Sportstyles (Jun 16, 2004)

nmuman is a moron. Ron artest needs to sue that guy that threw the cup first. not that he needs money but to make a point.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IosimCash</b>!
> throwing a can at someone is just as much an assault as punching someone. With that in mind, it was self defense.


He was not in imminent danger. A plastic cup is also not a weapon. Where are you from that what you just said is true?


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sportstyles</b>!
> nmuman is a moron. Ron artest needs to sue that guy that threw the cup first. not that he needs money but to make a point.


Sue him for getting wet? Sorry pal that would be thrown out of court in two seconds and Artest would look like an even bigger fool than he already is.


----------



## Clutch (Jun 2, 2004)

*Why?*

Why is this WHOLE thing centered around Ron Artest? If I saw it right then Ben Wallace went nuts after he was fouled and kept comming after Artest backed away!


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Why?*



> Originally posted by <b>Clutch</b>!
> Why is this WHOLE thing centered around Ron Artest? If I saw it right then Ben Wallace went nuts after he was fouled and kept comming after Artest backed away!


That is because Artest doesn't like to finish something "he" started. He is a ***** for running away from Ben. Artest only likes to fight people that are half his size and then he goes after a guy who STILL HAS A BEER IN HIS HAND. Everyone that was there knew it was the guy with the hat on that threw it. What does Ronnie do, he goes after a guy that is 5'5" 135 pounds and had nothing to do with it.


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> He was not in imminent danger. A plastic cup is also not a weapon. Where are you from that what you just said is true?


America *****


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IosimCash</b>!
> 
> 
> America *****


America five stars? Never heard of it. I feel bad for you that you live in a country where plastic cups are weapons. I'd hate to see what your army uses in battle.......rubberbands?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I am actually surprised that many people stand on Artest's side. Wow... no wonder Bush got re-elected again. Man.... 

What's wrong with America??

Violence cannot solve everything! 

My observation is:
1.) Ben started it. No doubt. But it's not the first time we see NBA players pushing like that. No big deal. Ben gets suspended 4 games.

2.) Artest walked away (smart thing). Then he acted like an A-hole, sitting there and provoking the fans. (dumb). 

3.) Fans threw debris at Artest. Oops. What a mistake. But Pacers can request Piston to throw out/arrest the fans that threw the debris. (smart choice) But did it happen? 

4.) Oh..no no. Artest RAN to the fans and started punching them. Not only that, Jackson joined in as well. Oh great... and what was JO doing? 

5.) What does lead to us? NBA players punching the fans who support NBA and pay the players' salary. Great message on the national televised game. 

6.) Pacers should grant Artest's wish to promote this album. It's good for both sides, really. 

You can argue that Piston fans started the whole thing but players should NEVER hurt the fans. They can request the security guards to toss them out and that's the most they can do. And Pacers can ask Pistons to better secure the place. No big deal. 

It's a really simple thing but the Pacers made it so difficult. They won the game and they provoked Ben. It could have been a great game. Now Pacers are going to lose 3 key players... what were they thinking?????? 

If I were a Pacer fan (I am not), I would really be disappointed in the players, not the fans. With 3 key players getting suspended, I wonder how far this season can go for the Pacers. 

Jimmy


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> David C. Gorcyca, the Oakland County prosecutor, said in a telephone interview that *the players and fans involved* in the melee could be charged with a number of crimes, ranging from misdemeanor assault and battery to felonious assault, which carries a *maximum four-year prison term*.
> 
> He added that he does not expect the players to help with the investigation. "I'd be very surprised if they cooperate with us," he said. "I suspect that they will take the Fifth Amendment, and on the advice of counsel, not make any statements."
> 
> Wilson said *nine fans were treated for injuries at the arena on Friday night* and, according to Chris Allman, a spokesman for *Pontiac Osteopathic Hospital, four men and one woman were treated for minor injuries* and released. Wilson added that at least *one member of the Palace security staff broke fingers trying to break up the fight*.


http://nytimes.com/2004/11/21/sport...&en=94b5657d47c5c943&ei=5094&partner=homepage


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> http://nytimes.com/2004/11/21/sport...&en=94b5657d47c5c943&ei=5094&partner=homepage


If Artest could have sat down and not be a DICK... there might not be injuries...

It was that simple...

Jimmy


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> 
> If Artest could have sat down and not be a DICK... there might not be injuries...
> ...


Piston fans could have not thrown beer, and not been DICKS... There might not have been injuries 

It was that simple...


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> America five stars? Never heard of it. I feel bad for you that you live in a country where plastic cups are weapons. I'd hate to see what your army uses in battle.......rubberbands?


If someone throws a cup at your head and you dont respond, you're a *****...its that simple...or your alot smaller then the other guy.

Especially twice


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> 
> If Artest could have sat down and not be a DICK... there might not be injuries...
> ...


Dude, he laid down on the table. How is that provoking fans?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, he laid down on the table. How is that provoking fans?



Easy, it's not. He was just trying to stay out of the scuffle on the court. I mean the guy was pushed pretty hard in the face/throat area, he had a towel thrown at him, who knows what was being said to him, and then he had a cup full of beer thrown at his face....I mean there is only so much one man can take. I think Artest actually lasted longer than I would have.


----------



## Clutch (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: Why?*



> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>! SO is KG a ***** for backing away from Anthony Peeler last year in the playoffs? People like Ron Artest are not scared to fight bigger people. Those guys come from the streets man. Maybe he was finally just being smart and saying fine whatever let ben get kicked out.
> 
> 
> That is because Artest doesn't like to finish something "he" started. He is a ***** for running away from Ben. Artest only likes to fight people that are half his size and then he goes after a guy who STILL HAS A BEER IN HIS HAND. Everyone that was there knew it was the guy with the hat on that threw it. What does Ronnie do, he goes after a guy that is 5'5" 135 pounds and had nothing to do with it.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, he laid down on the table. How is that provoking fans?


 Seeing how I, the most level headed Pacer fan on the board right now, got upset over that..... I can only imagine how bad it will make the others feel.

Reise


----------

